# Audi TTS-R Sprint blue-Gleammachine



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Been looking forward to this sprint blue pearl TTS-R for quite a while, booked in for a Zaino protection detail.

*From this to this.*

















Started of as always with the alloys, pre-sprayed with a citrus de-greaser and pressure rinsed to remove the heavier soiling,

















Then cleaned using various brushes and AS smartwheels,

































A layer of co-polymer applied to strip any traces of protection,










This was followed by a layer of BH autofoam,










Washed and dried in the usual manner, de-tarred and clayed with Sonus green,
The paintwork was then cleansed and some light defects removed using Z-PC fusion via the rotary on a finishing pad, providing a perfect base for the sealant,










Not a great deal to do to the engine bay other than a wipedown to the plastic areas with AG rubber & vinyl and painted areas cleansed with Z-AIO,










1st of 3 layers of Z5 pro & ZFX applied, whilst curing the alloys were sealed throughout with Opti-seal and tyres & trim dressed with 2 layers of Z-16,



















Opti-seal applied to areas around the grill and under the rear spoiler,

















Britework polished & sealed using Britemax final shine,

















During this time a further 2 layers of Z-5 pro were applied to the paintwork & shuts and removed,
Glass sealant applied and left to cure whilst the interior was vaccumed, leather trim cleansed and fed with Z-9 & Z-10, mats protected using Nanolex fabric protectant,



















Glass sealant removed and a final wipedown to paintwork using Z-8 Grand Finale,










*Results.*

















































































































































Many thanks to the client for his hospitality & company.
Thanks for looking and comments welcome as always.:thumb:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Great work as always Rob - Love the TTS-R and in sprint blue it looks extra nice! :thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

excellent work as usual Rob


----------



## gingerstig (Feb 28, 2009)

gorgeous car nice job


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Very nice, really like the colour


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

That looks great Rob, really bright now and well protected.
You'll have to tell me more about this co-polymer stuff...does it help with sticky paint at all? Feel free to PM about this.
Cheers
Tim


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

looking sharp mate, nice colour for that car


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Very nice Rob :thumb:, that is one of the cars on the list if I ever replace the S2k


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Whoooooa! Bet that gets a lot of attention - looks very sharp now Rob, nice work.

The spray-bottle you're using for Z8, purely used to get a finer 'mist'?

I really need to delve into the world of Zaino. Tell me, why Z5 and not Z2? From the top of my head.. Z5 has some fillers in...? Better for the darker car, whereas Z2, appeals more to lighter shades?!

TIA.

Great work :thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Stunning work :thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

stunning work & a breath taking car!


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Very nice detail Rob

Wasn't sure on the colour to start (probably because it's not that common) but after you've worked some magic on it, it looks very nice indeed.

CM


----------



## Nissan SE-R's (Jan 1, 2009)

Congrats, awesome work, pretty nice car aswell.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

great turnaround mate. love these cars


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice Rob, really like the new TT's....


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

The audi just looks so stunning, the depth and brightness is off the charts!!!

Superb work!


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Great work as ever Rob :thumb:

Sprint is a lovely colour, although I still prefer Red... but then again, I'm clearly biased!

Did you point the owner in the direction of TT-talk to share his P&J with the good people there..?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks superb Rob :thumb:

colour looks awesome with Zaino - may I ask how you use the Z-PC (pad/rpms etc) as I havent got round to using that yet and plan to soon.

cheers


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice Rob as always, damn that's a nice colour ! 

Baz


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Rob, great work and stunning :doublesho finish

Mike S:wave:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Jim W said:


> Whoooooa! Bet that gets a lot of attention - looks very sharp now Rob, nice work.
> 
> The spray-bottle you're using for Z8, purely used to get a finer 'mist'?
> 
> ...


Cheers Jim, yep the [email protected] spritzer is used for the finer application over the original bottle, used on pretty much every detail and still 1/3rd of a bottle left after a year.
Z-5 has very mild fillers supposedly, not that they would be evident unless you have about 10 layers, barely any difference between this and Z-2 in regards to finish, was down to my dregs on Z-2 so I went with the Z-5, used it on both light and dark colours to equal effect.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Janitor said:


> Great work as ever Rob :thumb:
> 
> Sprint is a lovely colour, although I still prefer Red... but then again, I'm clearly biased!
> 
> Did you point the owner in the direction of TT-talk to share his P&J with the good people there..?


Cheers Clive, think the owner got my details from a TT forum, but I've no doubt he will be on here to have a look at some point, if not I'll give him a nudge.



Bigpikle said:


> looks superb Rob :thumb:
> 
> colour looks awesome with Zaino - may I ask how you use the Z-PC (pad/rpms etc) as I havent got round to using that yet and plan to soon.
> 
> cheers


Thanks Damon,

Z-PC is waterbased so doesn't have/require a long work time, used it on the Lambo which is in DW tv section with a megs polishing pad up to 1500rpm, but this was quite heavily swirled.
On the TT a finishing pad was used up to 1100rpm, has a fairly good correction ability if you work the area a few times for short spells, moderate pressure then lift of and follow up with some light passes.
You wouldn't want to work as long as a typical oil based product, also it leaves a decent lsp ready finish without the need for an IPA wipedown.:thumb:


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Great Work :thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice colour, and what an attention to all the details!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks gorgeous


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Big improvement, nice work.

:thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Nice work and a great finish!


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Beautiful work!!!!!


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

Stunning work! Lovely color! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, thats really brought the colour out, it looks great


----------



## smbMR2 (May 11, 2008)

very nice job there chap!!

one question...never heard of a TTS-R? know the TTS and the soon to be released TTRS...somethin i've missed?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

smbMR2 said:


> very nice job there chap!!
> 
> one question...never heard of a TTS-R? know the TTS and the soon to be released TTRS...somethin i've missed?


Thanking you, TTS-Roadster.:thumb:


----------



## Bluetacker (Feb 6, 2009)

That looks amazing. Colour particularly suits car and LSP. :thumb:


----------



## smbMR2 (May 11, 2008)

Gleammachine said:


> Thanking you, TTS-Roadster.:thumb:


got ya!! all these acronyms on this site!!! lol


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

looking great mate. lovely pics and a great detail


----------

